# Sub+Amp+Box advice/thoughts needed



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmmm I see that you are on a tight budget..$400, have you tried looking anywhere else? Have you heard of obsidian, sundown, dc, aq/sq, fi, or anything else? Try going to these websites for other options, and as for boxes Xtremerevolution on here, contact him and he can build you one **** of a box. Try soniceletronix.com, carstereogiant.com, ssastore.com, crutchfield.com, knukoncepts.com skyhighcaraudio on facebook, and there are many more man. Pm me if you have any questions. good luck


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

all of those speakers you listed will cost you around $300. It will be hard for you to get a big subwoofer amp and everything for $400.
go here.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...0-xtremerevolution-co-mobile-audio-parts.html


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> all of those speakers you listed will cost you around $300. It will be hard for you to get a big subwoofer amp and everything for $400.
> go here.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...0-xtremerevolution-co-mobile-audio-parts.html


Depending how many and what model you want, the aq/sq subs go as low as $60 and some of the other companys go as low as $100.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Depending how many and what model you want, the aq/sq subs go as low as $60 and some of the other companys go as low as $100.


oh well all i noticed was dc which can run up to $800 just like sundwown and fi. I will be running an incriminator audio death row 15" in a custom box by Xtreme.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> oh well all i noticed was dc which can run up to $800 just like sundwown and fi. I will be running an incriminator audio death row 15" in a custom box by Xtreme.


Oh I know it's crazy and ooh getting fancy huh? Lol just kidding man, what amp are you going to run to it?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Oh I know it's crazy and ooh getting fancy huh? Lol just kidding man, what amp are you going to run to it?


Heres my thread I will be starting the install step by step after I return from lordstown.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/12030-h3llon3arths-system-build.html


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Dont forget to account for the PAC AA-GM44 or inline PAC's also.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

here is what he is talking aboutPAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for suggestions. What I listed already + all wiring and PAC run down to $350.
JBL is $100 clearance.
Boxes are about $60.
An amp to power that JBL I linked will be around $100-150.
I live in Canada and sites like sonic charge $50+ for shipping...crutchfield has a canadian site which is where I linked the box and amp from. 
I just wanted some opinions on what I linked originally and if there is something better for the same price.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smdqt said:


> Hey guys, thanks for suggestions. What I listed already + all wiring and PAC run down to $350.
> JBL is $100 clearance.
> Boxes are about $60.
> An amp to power that JBL I linked will be around $100-150.
> ...


Click on the link in post 3 and pm him

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

